# Flipping trailer axle?



## River Jack (Feb 23, 2012)

Has someone done this to reduce the height of a trailer?
Mine is a 2,000# axle so there is no camber but I can't get the hang of what I've been told. That is to unbolt the axle, get two #5 3/8" bolts and round the heads, and locate the axle with them.
I'm just not understanding this last part and need some help.
Thanks, River Jack


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 23, 2012)

River Jack said:


> Has someone done this to reduce the height of a trailer?
> Mine is a 2,000# axle so there is no camber but I can't get the hang of what I've been told. That is to unbolt the axle, get two #5 3/8" bolts and round the heads, and locate the axle with them.
> I'm just not understanding this last part and need some help.
> Thanks, River Jack


I'm guessing their telling you your going to need to remove the center bolt from the leaf springs and put it in the other way.
Most center bolts on 1 3/4" wide leaf springs are 5/16", Cap screws will work. I just put new spring perches on an axle for my utility trailer, they are made to fit the head or nuts on 5/16" bolts.


----------



## PSG-1 (Feb 23, 2012)

You shouldn't have to change the U-bolts if you're simply moving the axle. You would only need to change them if you went with a thicker spring. Simply unbolt the U-bolts. Then, remove the tire from one side, slide the axle out, then, place the axle on top of the springs. Place the U-bolt plate on the underside of the spring, and re-install the U-bolts.


----------



## great white (Feb 23, 2012)

Well, there's a couple things to consider.

1. Spring perches. These are the flat pieces welded to the axle the springs sit on. If you have them top and bottom no problem. Just unbolt your axle from the springs and slide the axle in between the spring and the frame and bolt them down. If you dont have a perch already on the bottom of the axle, you can have one welded on. If your springs sit on the axle without perches, then there's a hole drilled in the axle for the spring pack center bolt to sit in. If there _truly is_ no camber, just flip it and bolt it down.

2. U bolts. U bolts on an axle are one time use. They stretch once torqued down. Kind of like torque to yield head bolts. They should be replaced once installed and removed. Now; Have I ever reused u bolts? Yup. Nothing happened. But I should have replaced them.

3. Clearance. Make sure the tires will still clear things like your fenders. I know on mine, if I were to flip the spring to under axle my fenders would rub the tires and theres no room to move them up without hitting the boat hull once it's on the bunks.

4. Hitch height. Lowering the trailer is going to change you tongue weight (assuming you're set up correctly right now). You may need to buy a drop hitch (the slide in piece if you have a receiver style) for the vehicle. Proper tongue weight helps prevent sway when towing the trailer. Lowering the trailer may remove too much weight form the tongue. 

Round the heads means to take the bolts to a grinder and round off the hex head to a circle. This is so it will fit in to either the spring perch or the hole it the axle. The holes int the perches/axle tube are there to align the axle to the trailer so it pulls relatively straight. It's not perfect alignment without taking some measurements but it's good enough.

Make sure you use grade 8 bolts of better in suspension applications. Alternatively, you can just go to a trailer shop and buy the right bolt with the head already "round" and it will pop right in ready to go.

Ask questions, take it slow and pay attention and things will work out just fine....


----------



## screwballl (Feb 24, 2012)

For small boats and trailers like ours, it should be as easy as propping up the frame, unbolt the U-bolts, unbolt the leaf, slide leaf under the axle and flip the ubolts and plate to the underside.
It is a good idea to get new ubolts as rust, stretching and wear can weaken them over time.

I am planning to drop mine as well, it is just a 1.5" axle, so that should get me 1.5" drop. In my case I have plenty of room between the tires and fender to do it, and I have almost everything from the underside new on order except tires and hubs.


----------



## River Jack (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks guys, makes sense now.


----------

